# New Georgia laws....anyone else in the union?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Georgia is cracking down on the distracted driver delimma we face.....cell phone use is allowed in vehicles but it must be in a holder or in the console and it must be hands free with no part of the cell phone (including the cord  ) in contact with your person. Not sure how they will police that......but if you have a phone to your ear in Georgia expect to get a ticket. It's a shame that laws like these need to be enacted but ..... Too many lives lost every year due to distracted driving and I'm sure cell phone usage is the contributing factor in a large majority of them.....
I wish they would take away our seatbelt law, I think it's a money grab with no real lifesaving benefit other than the one wearing the seatbelt.....never heard of an innocent dying because a driver wasn't wearing their seatbelt.

Any other states enacting similar legislation?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I wish they would take away our seatbelt law, I think it's a money grab with no real lifesaving benefit other than the one wearing the seatbelt.....never heard of an innocent dying because a driver wasn't wearing their seatbelt.


Agree 100%.

Except I always wear mine. In 9 months time was involved in two accidents that totaled all vehicles involved. Both were other peoples fault, both the wife and I walked away, the people in the other cars not so much.

First time was in England on our last trip, her cousin picked us up at the airport after we had spent several days in Scotland.

Gotta remember they drive on the wrong side of the road (the left, we drive on the right so it must be right, right?). Coming down a long hill of a four lane highway on the inside lane getting ready to pass a van turning left onto a side road, he blocked the view of an early 20 something young lady who had just come from a pub picking her brother and his friend up.

She pulled right out in front of us and we T-boned her at 55mph. Kevins Audi performed flawlessly, no intrusion into the passenger compartment whatsoever, we all walked away. Her shitbox didn't fare near as well. We hit her square in the front right quarter panel, shoved the front right tire right up against the engine/transaxle assembly and spun her off the road like a top. None of them were wearing a seat belt and the shitbox didn't have airbags. She got tossed around and got thrown out and slid on the road on her face. Reconstructive and plastic surgery there.

Her brother and friend were in the back, one had several cracked vertebrae in his neck and the other a severe case of whiplash, both had cracked or broken ribs. All of them were airlifted to hospitals while we waited for a ride. She come out of the car hard enough the drivers door was actually bowed out. One of the police after I pointed it out to him said "she's gonna have a sore pair of tits."

The intersection it happened at was for Wibbly Wobbly Lane.

We were listening to their futbol, Kevins team Chelsea actually won that night and the standing joke has been ever since "bad things happen when Chelsea wins".

Amazing the things you remember when you're wired up on adrenaline, almost surreal.

The other was I had to drive the wife in for her bi yearly lab work. Was an early appointment, drove down SR 4 with my visor down and sitting high in the seat to try not to be totally blinded. Was a very heavy dew that night, almost foggy. Got within a mile of turning right which would have ended the sun in the eyes thing. Knew somebody had to be in front of me as I seen an exhaust plume dissipating in a driveway and nobody had past us going the other direction.

Sure enough came up behind them stopped right in the road wiping the inside of his windshield off. I stopped in plenty of time and space as I knew he had to be there somewhere. Had the wheels cranked left, and was leaned forward and far to the left as the seatbelt would allow trying to see around him as I had a very bad feeling sitting there stopped in the road with the sun the way it was. Just about the time I decided to go for it and just took my foot of the brake the other guy rear ended us at 50 plus. I still hadn't even had time to put my foot on the throttle pedal but the cummins had started to roll anyways. He hit us hard enough it about shot us into the ditch on the left side of the road, I cranked it back right and ended up in front of the guy that caused it all. Wife was hysterical but otherwise physically unhurt. The drivers seat came up and slammed me in the back when we got hit.

When I went back to the truck the drivers seat was all the way back and reclined as low as it would go. Stripped the rack and gear assembly to move the seat front to back and stripped the segment that controlled seat back angle. I had one vertebrae twisted out of position in my neck, three bulging discs and a herniated disc in my lower back.

His Jeep Grand Cherokee was about four foot shorter than when he left his house. My bed actually slammed into the back of the cab and left a nice little bed impression. Hit us hard enough it pulled the bolts thru the aluminum tool box I have in the bed and that almost ended up in the road. Probably the only Dodge Cummins dashboard in existence for that year that wasn't cracked already shattered.

Guy that hit us didn't have his seatbelt on, but had an airbag that kept him from going thru the windshield, however didn't keep his knee from going thru the dashboard. By time the ambulance got there the adrenaline had wore off and it was going to be awhile before he walked on that knee again.

I think the local and county cop seriously dropped the ball for not writing the other guy up. He even admitted to it but got off scott free.

Then the buggery started from the other guys insurance company and their lawyers. They admitted fault but at the same time claimed it was an act of god and shouldn't have to pay for anything. After all their driver didn't put the sun over the road that morning, rotten bastards.

Since then I've become convinced the only good lawyer is one thats just starting to bloat a little, but not really stinking yet.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

NC doesn't have a total prohibition unless you are a novice driver i.e. learner's permit or provisional. Texting while driving is universally banned but enforcement is lacking as 2 out of 3 people I pass oncoming are looking in their laps. Adult drivers are allowed to talk on the phone whether it is hands free or not.

Now if you were in an accident and on the phone for any reason, you can be charged with distracted driving.

The texting while driving is a primary law and you can be pulled over even if no other traffic infractions.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Since then I've become convinced the only good lawyer is one thats just starting to bloat a little, but not really stinking yet.


Good one!

Ralph


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I use to feel same about seat belts and then had friend found out in roll overs it keeps a person from becoming a rolling mass that can hurt of kill another person in the car. Also in roll overs keeps you in the vehicle often the person who caused the wreck but if you are thrown out normally it seems you are killed. At least on our roads.

The law on seat belts I do not understand why SC has it when we do not require motorcycle drivers nor riders to even wear a helmet. Till a friend who has motorcycle said all the helmet is for is to keep the persons brains in a container so easier to clean up.

Not sure what our law is on cell phones but hand held talking on them must be legal for I see officers doing that while speeding to a call and we know they always obey the law even when speeding to Krispy Kreme. Oh come on that was just a joke on the speedy to Krispy Kreme.

One be best things I have ever heard about police, one was asked on a game show years ago was it true they hang out at doughnut shops and he said yes. Have you ever heard of one being robbed?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait a minute Kat....I gotta know more about the rolling mass of flesh killing someone else at the crash site . I ain't never heard of that calamity before.....but, it's absolutely the same thing as a helmet law and that's the crazy part. It's been like that in Florida for years....."arrive alive" seatbelt law but no helmets.....it's a money grab and the lobbyists got it passed for the motorcycle folk. Meanwhile I don't think it's anything more than a personal safety issue. Doesn't need to be regulated and fined by the gov......


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Seems like once a week the local paper reports on a multi-vehicle crash where the people in one car were wearing their seatbelts & survived with no or minor injuries while the folks in the other car weren't wearing their belts and either perished or were severely injured.

Read years ago that the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration used tons of crash data to develop the following hierarchy:

1) Safest - Wear a lap/shoulder belt in a car without airbags.

2) Safe - Wear a lap/shoulder belt in a car with airbags.

3) Dangerous - Don't wear lap/shoulder belt in a car with airbags.

4) Most dangerous - Don't wear lap/shoulder belt in a car without airbags.

That's not a typo, you read that right. Statistically, the safest way to travel by auto is to belt up and disable your vehicle's airbags. Turns out that airbags really only benefit people who are too stupid to wear their seat belt. It imperils the rest of us - and significantly increases the cost of our autos.

I also notice 2 out of 3 motorists looking at their lap - but it's almost always women under 40. I think they're now the most dangerous people on the road.

PA's helmet law was rescinded in the last decade. I think the governor was trying to reduce the number of stupid people in our state. His intentions were good but I'm not sure it worked,


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Seems like once a week the local paper reports on a multi-vehicle crash where the people in one car were wearing their seatbelts & survived with no or minor injuries while the folks in the other car weren't wearing their belts and either perished or were severely injured.
> 
> Read years ago that the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration used tons of crash data to develop the following hierarchy:
> 
> ...


I dunno about that, Kevin and I had our belts on, we had the airbags, I walked away absolutely with zero injuries, Kevin cracked his foot from either coming off the brake pedal and jamming it into the floor or upon impact the brake pedal kicked back. My wife was in the back seat and had some of the ugliest bruises I've ever seen from the shoulder/lap belt, and they bothered her for almost a month after the accident.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't disputing the facts, we all know the facts.....but it's also a fact that it's a PERSONAL safety issue.....just like eating fried food, getting flu shots, etc. surely those shouldn't be mandated and policed by the gov? 
People know the risks, and they have to weigh the risks.,
But the issue with cell phones is completely different, that act has consequences outside of personal safety issues. Now the population is put at risk, and that makes a monumental difference. It would be the same as driving impaired, driving with unsecured load, driving without a license, etc. 
I'm against gov. Intrusion at all costs, but sometimes it's necessary.....seat belts, I don't believe qualify for that, but if you write a million a year in the state and they are only $25 a ticket.......no one really complains, and the state has more in the coffer.......

I agree, your governor may be on to something......I couldn't imagine riding a bike without a helmet. I feel naked and afraid  without it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was raised in the era where everybody wore a helmet to ride a motorcycle. I still like to ride I always wear a helmet I would also be scared to do it any other way.. .... a young couple that lives near by me ride a Harley with some really forward controls and stupid handlebars which to me looks like an unsafe motorcycle.. Him and her leave on that motorcycle after dropping the two kids off with the mom, I wouldn't ride that motorcycle and I sure as hell wouldn't ride without a helmet but each is own. I was a volunteer and a first responder was a volunteer fire department and witnessed a ton of accidents over the years. I witnessed a couple accidents were people were ejected and it's almost a good thing they did not have their seatbelts on. Most of the unnecessary ejections I saw ended up as a fatality I think things would have been much better had they been using their seatbelts.. I saw quite a few motorcycle accidents that were fatal Happy the person would have walked away with brush Burns and scrapes with a helmet and without it they died.. I believe the distraction thing is a real problem today with driving. I hope someone does the right thing in regards to this problem


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

somedeveldawg, hate to hurt your feelings and those are many of us here, me being one but fried food I am sure is on the "thou shalt not" list to be controlled by the federally controlled health insurance if it is allowed to continue. As Rush says, do not doubt me, trust me on this. They allow I think it is 50% rate up for tobacco use. Once they get to that percentage weight is the next issue they will be gunning for. Not sure the national known TV Doc who warned of that when the ACA bill was passed.

Back to a passenger in a car with it rolling not being in seat belt is like and ice cube in a glass you are shaking, it hits everywhere. I weigh too much, about 230 pounds, if I were to land on top of my 34 pound grandson as a dead heap afraid he would be also. Not the way I want to enter Heaven at all. Would be great to enter with him but not from my foolishness. I buckle up. Seat belt will also help keep the driver in position to handle the vehicle. Been 14 years ago years ago a good friend and I had small car pull out in front of us, air bags deployed but seat belts held us so tight they did not reach us. Also held me in place to still steer between guide wire and the massive power pole. Not doubting God has his hand on the wheel also. I think a 30 pound dog on the back window ledge could kill if car had accident stop and it goes flying through the air. Certainly will not help the dog.

FYI, I had full size Dodge Ram, 1500 with factory four wheel height. Totaled my pickup as it broke front axle, tore the cab up and had to kick doors open to get out. The small Toyota care drove off with the right front axle bent as the tire leaned in greatly. The cab was huge on the Dodge and it protected us as it collapsed down. But my last Dodge. Mine hauled on flat bed and the little car drove off. Patrol found it a couple of miles down the road. Seems the driver had a seizure is reason they pulled out.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like everybody is on same page here mostly. Here, there are seat belt laws and the "only" people that enforce it (much) are the State Patrol. You could be robbing a bank and running from the PoPo at 200 mph...they might let you off with a warning for the robbery IF you had your seat belt on; but on the other hand, if you were rushing to the aid of a nursing home burning to the ground without your seat belt on...it's the firing squad for you. It is strictly a revenue source for the State (no helmet laws here either; a little chlorine for the ol' gene pool).

The cell phone laws? We have them here too, and I agree with them. A person on a cell phone to their ear doesn't turn their head much to see the periphery, whereas someone with a bluetooth or hands-free devise still has their head on a swivel to see what is happening all around them. Texting is even worse; not only is your head NOT on a swivel, your eyes are not even on the road; I would speculate that texting is worse than driving drunk...the drunk (at least) has his bloodshot eyes on the road. You foller someone for a bit and you think they are drunk as crap as they are all over the road; then they will drive straight for awhile (while the other party is responding to their text); then, it's back to all over the road again. I feel that texting is one of the most hazardous things a person can do while driving and it does impact innocent other road users; I agree with the prohibition. Seatbelts?...not so much.

Airbags? The only time I ever had one go off, it was not pleasant. I hit a deer (and was ALMOST slowed to a stop by time of impact. It did not even wrinkle the fender or hood. It ONLY broke out the headlight and set off the airbags. There was not sudden deceleration with the impact and I could have "drove through" it; instead, the airbag went off and I had to breath that smoke/dust while trying to get that bag out of my way while trying to stop/get to side of road. I've had potholes give me a worse ride than hitting that deer, but the vehicle was totaled (due to airbag deployment) and stopping with a deployed airbag was unsafe-at-best.

Just had a wreck near here a coupe of days ago. the driver (wearing seatbelt) is still in hopcycle and passenger (not wearing seatbelt) has been released. Seat belts are very situational as to whether they help or hurt in an accident (personally, I would rather be thrown away from the crash...that's where all the bad stuff happens and I don't wanna be anywhere near it. That's also why I don't like cab-overs... don't wanna be the FIRST one to the scene of the crash.

Donuts? Never hear of 'em...here they're known as "power rings"... the hole in the middle is so you can put a stack of 'em on your gear shift. Ever notice all cop-food is round? Donuts, hot dogs, hamburgers, pizza, pie, cookies, etc... Can't drive 100 MPH to a call with food that has sharp edges!!!

Here, Cops are exempt to the cell phone laws while driving if it is "official" business.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Seatbelt keeps you at least near the brakes and steering wheel, gives you a chance to maintain control of your car so it doesn’t continue on back into traffic for example. Doesn’t take much bump to toss an unbuckled driver into the passenger side or back seat etc. Even just try to make a hard evasive turn to avoid a crash, have to have pretty deep bucket seat to execute without a seat belt.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Palmettokat said:


> The law on seat belts I do not understand why SC has it when we do not require motorcycle drivers nor riders to even wear a helmet. Till a friend who has motorcycle said all the helmet is for is to keep the persons brains in a container so easier to clean up.


I like that. When I rode and did a lot of traveling on a motorcycle I would have people ask me why I wore what I did especially in the summer (Jacket and pants fully vented and armor) told them it was so they could ship my body back in one piece after sliding down the road.



endrow said:


> I was raised in the era where everybody wore a helmet to ride a motorcycle. I still like to ride I always wear a helmet I would also be scared to do it any other way.. .... a young couple that lives near by me ride a Harley with some really forward controls and stupid handlebars which to me looks like an unsafe motorcycle.. Him and her leave on that motorcycle after dropping the two kids off with the mom, I wouldn't ride that motorcycle and I sure as hell wouldn't ride without a helmet but each is own. I was a volunteer and a first responder was a volunteer fire department and witnessed a ton of accidents over the years. I witnessed a couple accidents were people were ejected and it's almost a good thing they did not have their seatbelts on. Most of the unnecessary ejections I saw ended up as a fatality I think things would have been much better had they been using their seatbelts.. I saw quite a few motorcycle accidents that were fatal Happy the person would have walked away with brush Burns and scrapes with a helmet and without it they died.. I believe the distraction thing is a real problem today with driving. I hope someone does the right thing in regards to this problem


Always wore it on long rides but around home within couple miles or in a town where I stopped for the night I might not wear it. The visibility is a lot better and just feels good not to wear. I'm a full face only person, hit enough hard shelled bugs that I don't know how open face people can stand it.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

We've had the -no cell phone use while driving- law here in NS for quite a few years now.

A couple of weeks ago a friend of mine was eating an ice cream cone while driving and a cop pulled him over because she mistakenly thought he was on the phone. He said " you can look at my phone if you want, but...." and held up the ice cream dripping on his hand. She just stormed back to her car. No doubt she could have got him for something, just left instead.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

foz682 said:


> We've had the -no cell phone use while driving- law here in NS for quite a few years now.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago a friend of mine was eating an ice cream cone while driving and a cop pulled him over because she mistakenly thought he was on the phone. He said " you can look at my phone if you want, but...." and held up the ice cream dripping on his hand. She just stormed back to her car. No doubt she could have got him for something, just left instead.


Not sharing?

Just wondering and know the brain power here has the answer: so it legal for police to use phone while driving because it is office use. So if I were on the phone with the police is it office use for me? How about with fire department, elected officials office, and we know all IRC calls are truly official. How about I accountant discussing IRS forms? Or one of the government agencies on what you can do or can not do. Almost forget the most loved DMV.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Distracted driving is the latest on our cop hit parade.

No touch 'phone while driving or else heavy fine and demerit points.

Have an accident and your phone records are accessed to see if a phone was in use, and our CHIPS or evil kenevils now have unmarked black motorcycles with cleverly concealed LED red and blue lights, along with a helmet cam and they cruise the roads checking drivers for phones and other offences.

On demerit points, accumulate 12 demerit points over 3 years and take a 3-month holiday from your licence. On public holiday weekends the demerit points for some offences double so speed through a stop sign and your licence goes on a holiday immediately. The cops have devised another scheme here whereby get to your 12 points and you can go for double or nothing. Elect to keep driving but any driving offence in 3 months and you get a 6- month walking holiday, plus any fine for the offence. Drive while suspended and statutory 9 months extra shoe leather, heavy fine and possibly 12 months making little rocks out of big ones and a striped suntan for a non-beachside holiday with a few dollars a day government pay, repeat driving under suspension will attract prison sentence and a longer suspension which does not start until your release from prison.

Seatbelts we have had for decades, introduced in the late 60's as compulsory if fitted. So used to them now that when I get into my 1965 car which does not have them and do not have to be retro-fitted, I feel naked. Moe so because it is like a wheelbarrow in size and soft top.









Have to laugh about statistics.

One often quoted is that 22% of fatalities were not wearing seatbelts. That of course means that 78% of fatalities were wearing seatbelts. On the face of it seatbelts are over 3 times more dangerous, but of course there is the unstated part to that that a very very low percentage of people do not wear seatbelts since they have been compulsory for over 50 years here.

Airbags are said to save lives, and yet one of our cars has a warning that persons under 12 are not to ride in the front seat because airbag deployment may kill them. Tres safe.


----------

